# Mouche du coche



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sono in difficoltà con l'espressione "mouche du coche" nella seguente frase:

"En France les protestants ont toujours été ultraminoritaires et ont toujours été *la mouche du coche catholique*,religion hyper majoritaire. Cela a été constitutif longtemps del’identité protestante, plus libérale, sans pape ni magistère".

Il contesto è un articolo sull'unione tra la Chiesa luterana e la Chiesa riformata in Francia. Nonostante le mie ricerche non sono riuscito a trovare un'espressione italiana che rendesse "mouche du coche" nella frase citata.

Il mio tentativo di traduzione è il seguente: 

"In Francia i protestanti sono sempre stati ultraminoritari e sono sempre stati un elemento di fastidio per i cattolici, ipermaggioritari. Ciò è stato a lungo un tratto essenziale dell'identità protestante, più liberale, senza papa né magistero".

Non sono per niente contento di questa resa e attendo un vostro aiuto. Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Scusa, ma sono abbastanza occupato . Quindi, in un primo tempo, casomai non l'avessi trovata, ti propongo solo la definizione del TLFi:
6. [P. allus. à la fable de La Fontaine, Le Coche et la mouche] Faire la mouche du coche. S'agiter beaucoup sans être efficace et réclamer à tort le mérite d'une action:8. ... l'irrévérencieux courtisan et photographe zélé, soudain impatient et affairé plus que la mouche du coche, nous poussant, se répandant, saluant à la ronde avec importance, faisant mille et mille courbettes pour ne pas passer inaperçu... Cendrars,Bourlinguer,1948, p.119.​A presto.
Matou


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce e Matou. 
Dal Garzanti: _faire la mouche du coche_, far la mosca cocchiera, il faccendone.
Dal Treccani: _mosca_ _cocchiera_, chi, senza averne autorità o incarico diretto, pretende di far da guida ad altri o si assume compiti e responsabilità di direzione in affari, imprese, situazioni varie.

Buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,

Sono felice di vedere che ci stai dietro, pronto ad aiutare, quando rimango in  _panna _ (scusa la digressione e l'espressione: mi torna in mente perché un'amica mi raccontò di averla usata a macchina guasta in Italia, e i presenti le avevano garbatamente prestato aiuto, con un sorriso fino alle orecchie, ma lei non ne capiva esattamente il motivo...)
Torniamo seri: la mosca cocchiera si usa davvero in italiano? Alla pari dell'espressione francese, usatissima almeno poco tempo fa, cioè quando gli scolari dovevano sapere a memoria parecchi racconti di La Fontaine? 

Buona giornata!


----------



## Voce

Grazie infinite, Matoupaschat e Necsus! In effetti non avevo trovato le definizioni da voi segnalatemi. Alla fine ho deciso di optare per l'espressione "mosca cocchiera" e semmai sarà il committente della traduzione a trovarne un'altra di uso più comune in italiano...

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Torniamo seri: la mosca cocchiera si usa davvero in italiano? Alla pari dell'espressione francese, usatissima almeno poco tempo fa, cioè quando gli scolari dovevano sapere a memoria parecchi racconti di La Fontaine?


Be', la traduzione è quella, quanto all'uso... diciamo che propenderei piuttosto per una perifrasi. 

@Matou: è un piacere farti da ruota di scorza.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Necsus! Ma ti prego, non farmi crepare dalle risa, soffro sempre dalla pancia .


----------

